# New toy



## gman2431 (Aug 6, 2017)

Gonna slow things down a little this fall for steelhead fishing and keep the power boat at home. I've fished out of a ton of these with buddies and have always wanted one and the right deal finally came along.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2017)

Sweet boat Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Sweet boat Cody!


Thanks! Drift boats arent for everyone but are amazing for our rivers here. 3 inches of water will float that 15' boat. Lots of small stream possibilities with it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2017)

Fishing out of one many years ago. As I recall it had a place to stand the lock your knees. I don't see that in your boat. Seeing the rod holders I suspect you'll be trolling or bait fishing?

Look forward to seeing it in action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Fishing out of one many years ago. As I recall it had a place to stand the lock your knees. I don't see that in your boat. Seeing the rod holders I suspect you'll be trolling or bait fishing?
> 
> Look forward to seeing it in action.



The casting braces you mention have been removed. They are ok but beat your hips up unless you have a good guy on the oars. The fishing we do they are not needed. Setup to do anything from plugs to spawn to fly fishing for our salmon and steelhead.


----------



## The100road (Aug 12, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Thanks! Drift boats arent for everyone but are amazing for our rivers here. 3 inches of water will float that 15' boat. Lots of small stream possibilities with it!



For sure! Drift boats are big here in western Washington on the rivers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

Friend of mine has one similar to that. Loves it. I'm making do with my new boat. Like new condition and was really cheap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 15, 2017)

Cody, not sure if I still like you! That can be cured with an invitation! Sweet drifter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 15, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Cody, not sure if I still like you! That can be cured with an invitation! Sweet drifter!



You already got an invite!!! 

Anytime anyone is in Michigan feel free to look me up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

